# Calluses on dogs elbows



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

They are normal for any dog that lays on hard surfaces (mine prefer the floor to their beds). What you read would be correct, though not necessary unless you suspect that the dryness is causing her discomfort (cracking or bleeding).


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

There is a product out there that is made specifically for dogs who have dry/cracked pads and elbows. I cannot remember the name as of now, but I remember I bought it off of jjdog.com.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would think the Mushers Wax would be a good choice to try. I use it on the boys pads in the winter.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure what you have access to over the pond, but i used Otidex(?spelling) skin cream on Ralphs elbows and that really helped. I also covered them with some tubigrip - we used to say to him "come and have your socks on" and he loved it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bag Balm works really well.

http://www.bagbalm.com/


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

kwhit said:


> Bag Balm works really well.
> 
> http://www.bagbalm.com/


Bag Balm is a fantastic product for any dry cracked skin.


----------

